# [Solved] Association request to the driver failed

## bdm

I upgraded to ndiswrapper 1.25 this morning, but once I rebooted, my wireless failed to connect. So I tried connecting manually and got the small error below. I tried re-emerging wpa_supplicant, but that didn't help.

```
bdm mike # wpa_supplicant -Dndiswrapper -iwlan0 -c/etc/wpa_supplicant.conf

Trying to associate with 00:17:9a:30:31:f2 (SSID='anon' freq=2462 MHz)

Association request to the driver failed
```

```
bdm mike # ndiswrapper -v

utils version: 1.9

driver version:        1.25

vermagic:       2.6.17-gentoo-r8 mod_unload PENTIUM4 REGPARM gcc-4.1

bdm mike # ndiswrapper -l

installed drivers:

wmp54gs         driver installed, hardware (14E4:4320) present
```

Any ideas?

----------

## mark7714

Same problem here.  I reverted for now.  With the bmcwl5 driver.

----------

## partnerslayer

Same thing happened here.  I'm using the bcmw15a driver.

----------

## raulpober

Same thing happened here using the neta3ab driver with ndiswrapper-1.25. I reverted to ndiswrapper-1.2-r1 and that solved the problem.

----------

## bdm

I'll be reverting to the previous ndiswrapper tonight. Does anyone have a fix that would allow me to use 1.30? Or is this even a bug?

Thanks!

----------

## jamapii

I think -Dndiswrapper should be replaced with -Dwext

I did it months ago after an update in /etc/conf.d/net

```
wpa_supplicant_wlan0="-Dwext"
```

----------

## mark7714

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> I think -Dndiswrapper should be replaced with -Dwext
> 
> I did it months ago after an update in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Nice.  Worked for me.  Thanks Jam.

----------

## AdmiralNemo

I had the same problem with the tnet1130 driver and ndiswrapper 1.25.  Changing the driver to "-Dwext" for wpa_supplicant worked great!  Thanks a million jamapii!

----------

## bdm

 *jamapii wrote:*   

> I think -Dndiswrapper should be replaced with -Dwext
> 
> I did it months ago after an update in /etc/conf.d/net
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Hells yeah, works great now.

But how come I had to specify wext as the driver when I'm using ndiswrapper to load my Windows drivers?

Thanks again!

----------

## partnerslayer

Worked here as well.  A quick search on Google (http://kanotix.com/FAQ-id_cat-140.html) said that wext is a generic driver.  The newer versions of ndiswrapper now have support for wext and no longer support the old backend.  As long as my wireless card works I'm happy.

----------

## bdm

Ah, thanks for clearing that up. So I'm assuming I won't be loosing any speed.  :Wink: 

----------

## mottmar

got it working a couple minutes ago...

I got stuck with the driver.. the guide on the gentoo-wiki still says the right driver option for wpa_supplicant is "-Dndiswrapper". now everything's working.. Yipeee!!!!

----------

